# lake livingston 4th of july 2009



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

Was suppose to be windy offshore, so we took the big boat to the lake. Had my brother,his kids, and my wife up there for the weekend. The white bass bite was a little slower than it was a few weeks back.We did manage to catch about 50 over the weekend, and everyone had a ball! Most were caught trolling on the backside of pine island. We stayed out on the lake till about 10:30 on saturday night, fireworks busting all around the lake was an awesome sight. Truly, a beautiful lake to spend the 4th of july at.


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

Dang Tunahunter, didn`t know that big Worldcat would run in fresh. Good job, glad y`all had a good time. Lake Livingston is where I grew up, and it is beautiful. Don`t think I`ve ever seen a cooler that small on your boat before. lol 

Darwin


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good report, it looks like the whole crew had some fun.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great report and pics, clean up is sure easier in the fresh water.


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

Great family pics. We found the whites off the Indian Hill point mid morning on the 4th. My sister was with me. We had a great morning.

Took the whole family to the fireworks by boat that evening. Had to call a friend to come pick us up at marina as the lake was too rough for the girls for us to retun by boat. TP&W said one boat capsized not too far south of the bridge. A half dozen joined us and returned to the marina.


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

*.*



RAYSOR said:


> Great report and pics, clean up is sure easier in the fresh water.


 I love the freshwater cleanup, it is a snap. The lake was a little rough over the weekend! [the cat liked it though]. I think it kept a lot of people in.


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am sure your boat had no trouble. I have a 22ft Larson which is a stable boat and would have gotten us home. However the price I would have paid had I not turned around would not have been worth. Mrs. Rocket 34 would have been very unhappy.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

wtg ! Nice family outing.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Scott you need to get off these dinks and get back to work on my S-10! Go ahead and get it running for me and bring it back sad_smiles


----------

